# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  چگونگی تبدیل تاریخ میلادی به شمسی؟

## -=sIiiS=-

سلام
میخواستم بدونم چطور میشه تاریخ Zend Framework رو کاری کرد که به شمسی نشون بده؟
توی Zend دیدم که از تاریخ persian استفاده می کنه ولی اینکه چجوری میشه به صورت مبدل ازش استفاده کرد رو میخواستم بدونم
کسی هست که بلد باشه یا آموزشی ازش وجود داشته باشه؟

----------

